# I need a very very high quality masonry bit - Help Needed badly.



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

did you buy these bits? 


You can also try using liquid nails to secure your wood paneling to the wall as well.


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

epson said:


> did you buy these bits?
> 
> 
> You can also try using liquid nails to secure your wood paneling to the wall as well.


 
I did buy those bits. And yes I am using liquid nails. About one 28oz tube per panel.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Are you using a normal drill? If so that is your problem. You should be using a hammer drill…


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

WarEagle86 said:


> ...... I am using liquid nails. About one 28oz tube per panel.


 Liquid Nails is a Brand name that covers scores of adhesives.
There are three types of Liquid Nails Panel Adhesives:
LN 606....Non-Solvent, (The Home Depot)
LN 710....Non-Solvent, low VOC
LN 910....Solvent

The LN 606 claims to have an Instant-grab formula if the Application Directions for Instant grab are followed so I do not see why you need to drill holes in the plaster. Also note the manufacturer claims that a 10 oz tube will hold a 4'x8' sheet so using a 28oz tube per panel should provide plenty of strength. 
.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

WarEagle86 said:


> I'm hanging wood paneling over plaster walls in my living room. I'd like to avoid removing the plaster as it is very solid and would add a lot of cost to my living room project. The masonry bits I purchased from Home Depot aren't cutting. They are burning up after drilling one hole.
> 
> I need a source for some serious kick ass masonry bits. Do you guys know any manufacturers that make a masonry bit designed for heavy hardcore use?


I don't understand why you need a masosary bit to install paneling on a wall.
Construction adhesive and a pin nailer is all you need.
Ron


----------

